# [Phpmyadmin] Impossible de se connecter au server mysql

## SiOu

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec phpmyadmin, il arrive pas a se connecter au server mysql. Le deamon mysql est bien lancé correctement sans aucun souci.

Même lorsque je suis dans phpmyadmin/setup/ et que je creer un nouveau server, j'ai ce message d'érreur :

 *Quote:*   

> Connexion au serveur MySQL impossible.
> 
> Warning: Field Servers/1/auth_swekey_config has no type in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/setup/lib/FormDisplay.class.php on line 302

 

J'ai aucune idée d'ou cela vient, mysql fonctionne très bien en mode console.

Voici les versions de apache,mysql,php,phpmyadmin que j'ai sur mon système.

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

```

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1  USE="berkdb community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

```

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.12  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype filter gd gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session sockets spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap (-solid) -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz" 0 kB

```

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-3.2.2.1  USE="-vhosts" 0 kB

```

J'espere que vous aurez plus d'idée que moi ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

salut

j'avais eu un soucis du genre qui venait du type d'authentification dans le fichier de conf de phpmyadmin ( (il y a plusieurs type d'authentification possibles) je ne suis pas chez moi pour vérifier mais fe crois que j avais mis http ou host je ne sais plus, pour pouvoir me logguer avec login + password

(remarque le auth_swekey_config has no type)

edit:

J'avais corrigé le pb en mettant :

/* Authentication type */

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'http';

dans /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

----------

